# Take a brief survey and get a $300 discount on a neptuneEQ room correction device!!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Neptune Audio is doing research for an exciting new product, and would like your opinions. As a thank-you for taking the time to help, they will send you a coupon good for $300 off of one of their critically acclaimed neptuneEQ room correction systems! Share your thoughts, help mold a new product, and earn bucks all at the same time!

Don't delay, this special promotion is for a limited time only. Share your opinions today!

Even if you are not looking to purchase the neptuneEQ, this product development survey may be of special interest to you, so be sure to check it out.

Take the survey now!


----------

